# Currency Futures or Spot market???



## mackdodgey (22 May 2006)

I am just wondering if anyone here is trading currency futures on the CME or the spot market? I ask this, as the stop hunting in the retail spotFX market appears to be getting worse. I was thinking of going with an ECN or trading futures on the CME.

My currentFX performance


----------



## money tree (22 May 2006)

"stop hunting" is a myth


----------

